
Dropbox announces Webhooks - jonshariat
https://www.dropbox.com/developers/webhooks/tutorial
======
abritishguy
This was announced ages ago

~~~
jmathai
It was announced 2 weeks ago. Prior to that it was in beta for many months...

[https://www.dropbox.com/developers/blog/90/announcing-
dropbo...](https://www.dropbox.com/developers/blog/90/announcing-dropbox-
webhooks)

